# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  How to Hit Gold Cap.

## taz0r

Hello everyone i am sure you are wondering as i am how can you hit gold cap? The trick to hitting gold cap is to not rush it. You aren't going to get there in a week or two this will take a month - 2 months or so. I am going to tell you right now that you will not be hitting gold cap in wrath of the lich king. 

I'm going to give you a history of how i used to made my gold at the start of wotlk. At the beginning of the expansion pack i already had 45,000 gold. I had one of every maxed out profession that is the ones that matter. Jewel crafting is the most important profession, next comes enchanting. I then had a leather worker, a blacksmith, inscriptionist and alchemist. I will explain in a bit why having all of these professions are the vital key to getting gold cap.

First off let me say i hope you will be able to understand from this guide. This guide is intended to prepare you for what will be to come for the future so you will be ready to hit gold cap. Your goal between now and the end of wrath of the lich king will be to get a max profession to 450 of each of the professions above. You will also need around 50,000 gold to start off with as well.

Now lets begin. In the starting of every expansion you will find about 2x to 3x the normal player base. This is because many people have grown tired of the boring repetitive grind of wotlk and have taken a break and are waiting to come back to something new and fun. The amount of player base will do wonders for making you gold.

Your main focus will be to level up jewel crafting to max profession in cataclysm. At the start of wotlk i was paying 100g - 200g per stack of cobalt ore so i could get my JC #1 the fastest. You may be thinking this is a waste of time but there is a good reason why i did it. If you are always above your competition in JC skill level you will be the first on your server to be able to make the gems. Plus once you use up all of the first level "A" ore that being cobalt the prices of saronite ore wont be too expensive. You see when i leveled my jewel crafting i was buying them at 100g a stack - 200. By the time i went onto Saronite ore they were at only 50g a satck! that is because there was hardly any people buying them so i had all of the people trying to sell it to me through cod mail.

Jewelcrafting has been and always will be the best way to make gold in this game. The reason being is because people will always want to upgrade their characters gear. They need gems for that gear. You want to find the gems that will be in most demand for both pvp and pve. Now the trick to jewelcrafting is finding your OWN SUPPLIERS this means you want to find chinese farmers who will be able to bot you the ammount of ore that you need so that you will have a 24/7 supply of ore. The trick to doing this is quite simple. Look at the auction house every hour and send mails to every single person selling the ore that you need to prospect to make gems. Send them a mail telling them that you want to be their only customer and that you will pay them 100% of the time on time no questions asked. You see because they are botting and have so much supply the first thing that they want to do is just get rid of it all. They aren't going to be looking for the good deals per stack of ore they are just going to want to sell it right away.

We all know the jewelcrafting trick of wotlk where we disenchanted the rings into the dust then used the blue gems that we got from prospecting and the green gems with eternal earth to make the rings to DE. It may be possible that blizzard doesn't let this happen so dont count on it. Once you have a supplier / many suppliers you want to spend all of this time relisting your gems every 10 miniutes. I find this works really well because the more you relist the more your competition will just want to give up. Remember you must not give up on listing gems over and over and over. Eventually your competition will stop relisting under you and you will always be at the top of the list.

Your other professions: leather working + blacksmithing can work very well at the start of the expansion because you can use the raw materials in order to make the epic items at level 85. Most of the time you will want to find a supplier to supply you with these eternals , ores , bars, leather or whatever it is needed to make these epic items. These craftable items will be the hottest epics on the market in the first month - 2 months in cataclysm. Because they are the pre items required usually in order to do the first raid. So find cheap suppliers to supply you with the items required and keep listing them at 24 hour intervolts. 

Another plus to leatherworking + blacksmithing is that probably in the low 80's as in 80-81 you will be able to make a item that you can disenchant. This expansion it was Cobalt Horned Helm + Arctic boots for leather working. Now what you want to do with these enchanting mats is split them up in to two parts. You want to sell the first part on the auction house and the next part you want to send over to your enchanter. Have your enchanter get all of the rare recipies for enchanting so that you can make scrolls from these mats. I find that about over 50% of the population of wow is too lazy to go into the ah buy the enchanting mats raw and then spend 2 miniutes finding people in trade chat to give them enchants.. all to save the extra 20-25 gold. That 20-25 gold profit per scroll adds up a crapload. Say if you have over 20-25 different scrolls up at once and its 25g profit per scroll taht you make.. you are looking at over 500g just from that.

Last but not least is the alchemy. You remember earlier in this guide when i told you about finding chinese farmer suppliers to supply you with ore required to make gems? Well chances are is that they will be using a bot to farm herbs / ore at the same time. So they will also have all of tha materials required to make flasks as well. You want to make friends with these suppliers who are Chinese most of the time. You want to buy all of their herbs / whatever is required to make flasks. And then you want to be a flask mastery alchemist this way you can get extra gold from procs. Remember these chinese botters just want to sell their product right away so they are not looking for the best deals on herbs. They will probably undercut by 5-6 gold per stack.


Currently i do not know all of the items that are going to be coming out in cataclysm and what items i want to disenchant for enchanting mats or whatever but there will come a time in the future when many people will post what items are required to on this very website. It is up to you to use this guide to take those mats and put them to use. 

The trick to hitting gold cap is to control the economy in all markets. You want to invest in JC, Blacksmithing + Leatherworking epics, Flasks enchanting scrolls, Jewelcrafting gems, Epic gems.

Oh also the other part of the guide is inscriptioning. Through out every expansion there has been cards which you can combine together to make trinkets which are a very hot item most of the time. The same people who supply you with herbs / ore you will want to use these herbs to mill into ink and make these cards. Then a way to make SUPER gold with inscription is to set up a gambling game. This expansion i made over 65,000 gold in 4 days doing this. I said in trade this "Pay me 300 gold to get a nobles card! which is worth 600g on the AH!" 2 / 4 chance or 50% chance whatever it was " You want to make sure that the raw materials that you paid for required to make that card is half of what you want them to pay you. So say it takes 150 gold to make 1 card from the Chinese suppliers raw mats. You are going to want to then get them to pay you 300g for the chance of getting that card. 

At the start of cataclysm leveling up professions will be EXTREMELY expensive and yea it will hurt to spend that 50k - 100k whatever it will cost to get them to max. But the advantage is that if you are the first one to have all max professions you will be the first to be able to set the price to whatever you want! and trust me people will pay ****ing ridiculous prices for items. At the start of wotlk i was selling 10x titansteel destroyers a day at 6k gold each! and it only cost me 1.5k gold to make them. This was because i was the first bs at max level profession.

I hope this guide has helped and yea i apologize for the long explanation but there is no easy way to sum it up. Enjoy and look forward to hearing from you next xpac.

----------


## BYSCUIT

Wall of text YAY!

----------


## rchy

i dnt care about wall of text at this point, i bookmarked this and farming everything i can get to sell for gold to make this! was saving up for the 3 seater mamoth.... ill be saving gold for this now!!!!!!

----------


## sp00ken

I normally wouldnt even read past the first sentence on this wall of text but hell you got me to read the whole thing. +rep

----------


## Gritho

Besides the wall of text this is really good stuff. Thanks a bunch!

----------


## letagod

:worthless:

----------


## Trollblod

Shit wall of text, but very nice information in this wall!
Thanks alot, though a few pictures as mentioned above would do good  :Smile:

----------


## Donderak

Very well done, I bet you spent a long long time on making this. Not very hard to read and very good information. Thanks a lot! +rep

----------


## Remus

Reformat; please take a gander at the other highly viewed threads.

Distinction between objectives; and to be frank Gold cap in 1 month is doable with existential means 

Pictures; I can say i have 180k, I could be lying without pictures and helpful showings of what items are created EVEN if they are written, pictures are worth a thousand words.

You also left out parts of the guide that are crucial; buy low sell low and the other strat buy low sell high but few;

The alternatives when shards and dusts are below profit margins, what items to create and how to operate Auctioneer to be crucial in sales and sniping of cheap items/material supplies. There is more, but you should have the guess of the quality of a thread that is becoming normal.

final note: it is entirely possible (and fast to do so if you control the markets explicitly.) to hit gold cap with only 2 primary professions, seen it done and have done it myself.

@vin below; troll elsewhere vin, it isn't directed at you and idgaf about any "proper" sayings, the point is there and i gave CnC, if he truly wants to make it better he will heed the advice. go boost your post count elsewhere.

----------


## Trollblod

> pictures are worth a thousand words.


They say *more* than a thousand words ^^



> You also left out parts of the guide that are crucial; buy low sell low and the other strat buy low sell high but few; generic ways to get into mass buyer deals to minimize future risk and to grow your profits.


This is not really crucial to be honest, it's his guide so : )

----------


## shaman666

wall of text crits for over 9000

----------


## Beastslayer

> My TL;DR - 1. Buy Gatherbuddy 2. Buy comp that can run for 2 months 24/7. Get gold cap.
> 
> 3. Win.
> 
> 4.????
> 
> 5. Profit.


Irrelevant, and not funny.

OT: +rep, good guide no matter what anyone else says.

----------


## amig0

*Readability*

You're welcome.

----------


## Trollin

i cant even read this .. but JC = profit?

thanks had no idea..

----------


## Shake69

Good read, nicely done. Too bad there isn't an /ignore function in forums.. Every d-bag that says wall of text with no constructive criticism would fill that list quickly.

Also, +1 for Remus's edit.

----------


## skyth

Great guide :> I guess my JC isnt that useless as i thought it is

----------


## brandenburg

........ too long too boring

----------


## Phygar

> Good read, nicely done. Too bad there isn't an /ignore function in forums.. Every d-bag that says wall of text with no constructive criticism would fill that list quickly.
> 
> Also, +1 for Remus's edit.


There is, go here
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/profile.php?do=ignorelist

----------


## abhorsenjay

This post is not a wall of text. This is a wall of text:



Nonetheless, as mentioned by the others, some color and pictures would greatly enhance your presentation.

----------

